# Shortage?



## Smack (Aug 31, 2017)

Don't be surprised if it gets a little hard to find or costs more money to get chemicals. Gas isn't the only thing made in Texas, there is a large chemical plant that has been severely impacted. Just got a heads up email from my supplier (Haviland) this morning. Apparently things went boom.


----------



## Smack (Aug 31, 2017)

On a side note to that. We used to have a petroleum refinery 10 miles from me, it covered many acres and now the land sits barren with not much more than some test well pipes sticking out of the ground. Quite sad really, we could use a place like that during times like this. Someone with more brains than me decided it would be better to have less refineries in the US and the refineries we do have should mostly be located in Hurricane alley.


----------



## 4metals (Sep 1, 2017)

Well the refineries are insured and when they go down because of a hurricane, big oil makes more money because there is less product to go around. Capitalism at its best!

Gas here in Pennsylvania went up 20¢ a gallon in 1 day! No sense letting Texans suffer alone.


----------



## snoman701 (Sep 5, 2017)

Smack said:


> On a side note to that. We used to have a petroleum refinery 10 miles from me, it covered many acres and now the land sits barren with not much more than some test well pipes sticking out of the ground. Quite sad really, we could use a place like that during times like this. Someone with more brains than me decided it would be better to have less refineries in the US and the refineries we do have should mostly be located in Hurricane alley.



What county are you in? The only refinery I knew of in the state is the Marathon refinery south of Detroit.


----------



## Smack (Sep 5, 2017)

There are 2 others that I contacted years back but I didn't like the terms they offered. The biggest thing was the 90 day payout, Sipi has the check in the mail at 45 days without fail. Sipi is closed every year for an extended time during the month of July.


----------



## snoman701 (Sep 6, 2017)

Smack said:


> There are 2 others that I contacted years back but I didn't like the terms they offered. The biggest thing was the 90 day payout, Sipi has the check in the mail at 45 days without fail. Sipi is closed every year for an extended time during the month of July.



Nah, I was talking about oil refineries...I forgot about all of the little refineries scattered all across the state. Not that that particular one was little...days gone by.


----------



## Lou (Sep 6, 2017)

Caustic shortage.


----------



## Long Shot (Sep 6, 2017)

Just wanted to reply to the comment 4Metals made about gas going up 20 cents a gallon in one day. Here in Canada we have over 400 refineries as opposed to the USA having over 700. Given the difference in population between the two countries we have way more capacity to produce gasoline per capita and more than enough crude stock to supply them. Our local gas prices went up 15 to 20 cents per LITER the day after the &^%# hit the fan in Texas and that equates to about $1 per US gallon given the exchange rate. Stick with that American measurement system boys, it is way harder for the big boys to put it to ya and having to face a &^%# storm over it! I haven't heard anyone complaining around here and that is just testament to how dumb people are. There is no need for our prices to go up at this rate, the metric system allows for them to ease it into ya :lol: or gouge to be perfectly frank. The Petro Canada stations in my town typically put their prices up by 5 to 10 cents per liter every Tuesday night or Wednesday morning and wait to see if the rest of the competition will follow suit. If not, then miraculously, the price comes back down to were it was. I think I am the only one who notices this based on the fact that many dumb people still frequent these stations regardless of this practice. I do not buy gas from Petro Canada at any time because of this, period.

PS - for clarity, every 1 cent increase per liter equates to 3.785 cents per US gallon here.

Kindest regards,

Long Shot


----------



## snoman701 (Sep 6, 2017)

Long Shot said:


> Just wanted to reply to the comment 4Metals made about gas going up 20 cents a gallon in one day. Here in Canada we have over 400 refineries as opposed to the USA having over 700. Given the difference in population between the two countries we have way more capacity to produce gasoline per capita and more than enough crude stock to supply them. Our local gas prices went up 15 to 20 cents per LITER the day after the &^%# hit the fan in Texas and that equates to about $1 per US gallon given the exchange rate. Stick with that American measurement system boys, it is way harder for the big boys to put it to ya and having to face a &^%# storm over it! I haven't heard anyone complaining around here and that is just testament to how dumb people are. There is no need for our prices to go up at this rate, the metric system allows for them to ease it into ya :lol: or gouge to be perfectly frank. The Petro Canada stations in my town typically put their prices up by 5 to 10 cents per liter every Tuesday night or Wednesday morning and wait to see if the rest of the competition will follow suit. If not, then miraculously, the price comes back down to were it was. I think I am the only one who notices this based on the fact that many dumb people still frequent these stations regardless of this practice. I do not buy gas from Petro Canada at any time because of this, period.
> 
> PS - for clarity, every 1 cent increase per liter equates to 3.785 cents per US gallon here.
> 
> ...


It's completely off topic but whatever.

Most of the price adjustments come from the distributors....not the stations. The stations generally dislike high prices. They get the same markup either way (a few cents a gallon)...and if you get bent over at the pump you are less likely to buy a soda and candy bar. They get at least 100% markup on that stuff. 

The funny thing is that it's the distributor who controls everything. You have a station next to the freeway? Cool...they'll sell you gas for 3.25 a gallon, then the guy on the side road gets a deal at 3.20 a gallon. 

I found this out when I worked for an accounting firm. I balanced the books for a couple stations. I'd compare deliveries from the same distributor for two different stations...on the same day. I asked the owner about it. 

This also happens to be the reason you see so many stations changing their brand name. Just shopping for a new distributor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smack (Sep 7, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> Smack said:
> 
> 
> > There are 2 others that I contacted years back but I didn't like the terms they offered. The biggest thing was the 90 day payout, Sipi has the check in the mail at 45 days without fail. Sipi is closed every year for an extended time during the month of July.
> ...



HaHa, so laughing at myself. I totally missed it, the name Marathon should have given it away but instead I thought "I've never heard of that refinery, must be a new one". The one that was by me was TOTAL.


----------



## eaglewings35 (Sep 15, 2017)

Smack said:


> Don't be surprised if it gets a little hard to find or costs more money to get chemicals. Gas isn't the only thing made in Texas, there is a large chemical plant that has been severely impacted. Just got a heads up email from my supplier (Haviland) this morning. Apparently things went boom.


Yes it did go boom. Things were really bad down there. They couldn't get to the factory to put out the fire for a while, that was when the explosions happened.


----------



## eaglewings35 (Sep 15, 2017)

4metals said:


> Well the refineries are insured and when they go down because of a hurricane, big oil makes more money because there is less product to go around. Capitalism at its best!
> 
> Gas here in Pennsylvania went up 20¢ a gallon in 1 day! No sense letting Texans suffer alone.



HaHa, yes sir !!! All for one, one for all I say !!


----------

